# Vampire Research



## Eden.Kaye

So, I am doing some research because I am thinking about writing a vampire novel. I've been trying to google/bing vampire folklore in the united states preferably in Illinois to see if there are any legends or myths but I haven't come across anything yet. If any of you know any legends/myths or know where to look please let me know!

Also, I'd like your input on what would be the best to read:
--woman vampire pov
--man vampire pov
--other, then what?

I also realize that there are a lot of vampire series out in the YA section and obviously twilight is good if you're 13 but there are so many better ones. I want to stay creative. But somewhat original to vampires... Any idea on how I can do that? What are your guys' opinions?

Thanks!!
Eden


----------



## Kat

I wouldn't touch it with a ten foot pole right now. I mean write it if it appeals to you but the market is so saturated right now with vamp novels. 

Vamp smut is pretty popular right now, lol. All my lady friends were very disappointed with SM's treatment of the honeymoon. Bunch of perverted housewives. 

A couple years ago I started a story about a psychic vampire. Not reading minds kind but the kind that drains your life force, prana or whatever you want to call it. I didn't get very far in it. Feel free to steal that idea if you want. I'm not going to do anything with it. 

Seriously though, write what appeals to you, something that you have some kind of love or passion for, that you would want to read. If you write what you think is going to be popular and you really don't care for it much it will come across that way. Write the story in you.


----------



## Eden.Kaye

Thanks Kat for the advice. Vamps do appeal to me.. but they are overly populated which really irks me because then it is harder to stay original or creative because it seems like everything has been done already. I do like the idea of the psychic vampire, though. I had read Dark Visions by L.J. Smith who uses that idea and it's pretty interesting.

And I have so many started stories that need to be finished or could be good if I worked on them more.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa

I have a few projects on the back burner involving various kinds of vampires.  "Psychic" and blood-sucking.

I don't know of any vampire folklore having to do with Illinois.  Vampires are very much an old-world phenomenon.  You might try looking into local Native American folklore.  There may or may not be similar myths to vampires there, it's not my area of expertise.

I don't think writing a vampire novel right now is necessarily a bad idea, but a book generally takes a year or two from acceptance to publication, and that doesn't count the time writing and querying.  Vampire novels may or may not be less popular by then, but the current wave of enthusiasm might very probably be over.

Many of the well-known vampire main characters recently have been men.  I think female vampires provide more interesting/new possibilities than male vampires, but that's not to say you couldn't write a fantastic story about a male vamp.


----------



## Eden.Kaye

Ilasir- I was actually planning on writing in the female vampire pov because I don't believe I have read that kind yet. And thanks for the advice!


----------



## Ilasir Maroa

Vampires aren't my area of expertise. I've read Anne Rice, some Dresden, some LKH--the usual suspects. But I prefer trad fantasy and SF over UF, Paranormal, and Horror.  And I've been behind on my genre reading lately.  So don't trust my opinion _too_ much.


----------



## darknite_johanne

VAMPIRES! VAMPIRES! VAMPIRES! Lol! (ignore me)

I haven't had much sleep lately... maybe I'm a vampire?

Anyways, try it with other cultures, research other vampire myths in other cultures, find something different that's never been done. then write it.


----------



## Eden.Kaye

That's what I have been researching for the past hour or so now. Haha.
I understand the sleep thing.. I have an insomniac problem.

Thanks for the advice! =]


----------



## Northern Phil

Your starting point should be to research Vlad the Impaler, he's the original inspiration for Dracula. There was also another historical figure, I think the one I'm thinking of is Elizabeth Báthory, she may be worth looking into. 

The type of research you do all depends on the type of story that you're going to do. The two names mentioned would be worth looking into if you were going to do a more adult themed vampire story.


----------



## Sam

First problem: The market is saturated with vampire novels at this particular moment. Chances are you won't get it published, but maybe you aren't interested in that yet; maybe you want to write it because you enjoy that genre. Fair enough. 

Second problem: Originality is non-existent when it comes to the lore of vampires. It's a pretty safe bet that if you can think of it, it's already been done. This places more emphasis on _how _the story is written rather than what it's about. You only need to look at _Twilight _to understand how a story can be hindered by egregious writing. 

I'd advise you to read more into similar creatures to vampires. There are a lot of stories from different cultures which, if mixed, could lead to a somewhat original creature: Wendigos, shtrigas, and so on. And what Phil said was good advice too.


----------



## moderan

Here's a bunch of your research, already done:From Myth to Madness
Just follow the links.


----------



## Linton Robinson

Want to take a tack on this nobody else has done?
Google porphyria

Genetic disease whose symptoms include extreme sensitivity to light, excess hair growth, anemia, necrosis of skin, gums receding back from teeth.

Sound like anything?


----------



## Sam

There was an episode of a TV show a while back which centred around a man who thought he was a vampire, looked like one, and had all the hallmarks of one. It turned out he had porphyria. I think it was _House _or _Castle. _Can't remember which. It's widely believed that the whole myth of vampires had its provenance with that disease.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa

Sam W said:


> There was an episode of a TV show a while back which centred around a man who thought he was a vampire, looked like one, and had all the hallmarks of one. It turned out he had porphyria. I think it was _House _or _Castle. _Can't remember which. It's widely believed that the whole myth of vampires had its provenance with that disease.



From an academic point of view, it's widely believed that it's a result of the Plague.  When they would bury bodies and dig them up later, they had shofted position, their gums had receeded, etc.


----------



## moderan

lin said:


> Want to take a tack on this nobody else has done?
> Google porphyria
> 
> Genetic disease whose symptoms include extreme sensitivity to light, excess hair growth, anemia, necrosis of skin, gums receding back from teeth.
> 
> Sound like anything?


It's been done, off and on since 1836. Browning's Porphyria's Lover, though not itself about vampirism, is source material.


----------



## Eden.Kaye

Thanks everyone!! You all have been such great help!


----------



## seigfried007

Porphyria's been done. If you run a search on this site, you might come up with my story Stains Under the Orange Tree, which is about a young boy with a kind of porphyria commonly called 'vampirism' (his case was Old City Syndrome, which is all of the nasty effects of this kind of porphyria coupled with the effects of a prolonged lightless environment--rickets, scurvy, slow metabolism, etc). It's a very different kind of vampire story becasue not only is the vampire a child, but the vampires have no special powers.

***Edit***
After searching for it myself, I'll just post the link becasue even searching for the title, it comes up after four pages of results 
http://www.writingforums.com/showth...r-the-Orange-Tree-(Cannibal-Kid-Story)-Part-1


----------



## cussedness

I write about vamps in a fantasy setting.  I think you would do well to grab a copy of The Vampire Slayers Field Guide to the Undead by Shane MacDougall.  It's the most extensive collection of international vampire lore I have ever encountered.


----------



## coralrain

So, I didn't read all the post and this may have been said already, but what about the physic vamps and cults.  I read a lot (really way to many, it is ridiculous and a shame to my BA in lit) of vamp novels and series and the one thing they all have in common is that the vamps are out of the coffin.  The most awesome, interesting, and original thing I read was not a vamp novel at all but a mystery with a physco who thought they were vamp mixed in.  It was Lisa Jackson's Lost Souls.It is an older novel too, so you can probably get it pretty cheap.  I think something that had a cult of physic vamps who were not out in the open with their vampirism would be interesting and not what every other vamp novel is about.  It has been done, but not overdone.  If you go this route, please send me excerpts.  I love to read it, but I can't write it.  I just can't create that much illusion or making my own world yet.  Good luck!!!


----------



## Mike C

To those who think that vampires are 'overdone'  - wake up. 

There's a reason. People can't get enough of them. Can anyone remember a time throughout their lives when vampires weren't popular? To suggest that Meyer has somehow broken the genre by making it popular with kids suggests you don't really have much of a clue about how things work. It's kinda like saying that Twilight books will never sell because Ann Rice was too successful.


----------



## Linton Robinson

Hell with those vamps.  Let's get back to pirates and mummies


----------



## PSFoster

Or mummy pirates?


----------



## Eden.Kaye

mummy pirates! hahaha. you create them and i will read it!


----------



## Olly Buckle

A man who wrote a screen play for a vampire movie, someone complained to him because his hero was blowing away the vampires using ordinary weapons "They don't die without silver bullets". His reply; they are a fiction, they die whatever way I want them to die, and anyway I know the man who invented the silver bullet thing, know how he came by it? he was watching an episode of "The Lone Ranger" and thought 'that's a cool idea'.
 Don't simply go trawling for legends about vampires, they have been researched already, look for other folk tales and myths, maybe modern urban myths for example, and then fit them round vampires for something original.


----------



## cussedness

nearly all cultures have evolved some form of blood-drinking creatures.  The possibilities are endless.  I derived my vamps from the myths about the lamiae (children of the lamia)


----------

